# Duck hunting quotes?



## PSE

I need a senior quote and i was looking up some quotes for ducks. Anybody got one???


----------



## The Fever

My favorite "take 'um" haha couldn't resist


----------



## ThunderRoad

cut 'em all Jack


----------



## DeweyDuck

If it flies, it dies.


----------



## ThunderRoad

"my idea of heaven is a mess of mallards, with no game warden in sight."

Phil Robertson

"not guilty"

-Jeff Foiles

"No, I'm not a good shot, but I shoot often."-Teddy Roosevelt. 

When you have shot one bird flying, you have shot all birds flying. They are all different and they fly in different ways, but the sensation is the same and last one is as good as the first."-Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## ThunderRoad

Ted Nugent - "My idea of fast food is a mallard." 

Friend to another friend " Hey put a little pitch in that call" "what do you mean?" "I mean pitch it in the lake your killing me"

Give a man a duck and you will feed him for a day. Teach a man to duck hunt and he will go broke and starve.


----------



## king killer delete

"Red Letter Day" Nash Buckingham.


----------



## Bowhunter38

"when their wings are cupped and their feet are down, it's hammer time!!!"    Charles Snapp


----------



## DUhollywood1

"I swear they were here yesterday"


----------



## nrohrbach

"Smoke'm if ya got'em"

"If they're flying, they're dead. If they're swimming, they're dead too." -Silas Robertson


----------



## 10gaMafia

"shoot 'em in the face"  -ole man Pete from Hunter, AR
"why did you miss him?!?" -my hunting buddy Josh
"what you got there, scrap ducks..."  -farmer Harold from Hunter, AR
"it doesn't get much better than that"  - Ronnie from Brinkley, AR
"can I have that Ross you shot this morning so I can mount it for my lodge"  -Harold (formerly of the Flyway Highway)


----------



## stringmusic

"Go scout!!" - Everybody on Woody's


----------



## Hooked On Quack

"Wished I hadn't drank so much last night"

Me.


----------



## KlineWhitley2054

"Oooka Shananna nakie noona naka" 

hahahaha i couldn't resist, a few of my friends will understand

"some people go to church on sunday to learn about God, some go  hunting on Sunday to get closer to God"


----------



## tgw925

"FEAR GOD, LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR, AND SHOOT DUCKS"-Phil Robertson


----------



## cutem'all1090

A good woman never gets in a man's way when he is chasing a duck


----------



## injun joe

"Nah, it's not over your waders there."


----------



## Lukikus2

Right quack at cha'

Here comes a pair of singles

Don't shoot till ya' see their feet

Burn em' boys

And my favorite...........WASTED.


----------



## Turkey Trax

"im not looking for anyone's honey hole, just wanting a little advice on (FILL IN THE BLANK) WMA."


----------



## Flaustin1

Kill em boys.


----------



## SUPER BEAB

"If its got wings and web feet kill it " STOWE


----------



## RB8782

Do yall have any good spots new to duck hunting


----------



## Huntndemgaducks

This was mine Gregg feel free to use it, "Since I was young i have always been interested in things that fly, something inside me just wanted to make them stop"


----------



## Jaker

When times are tough, and flocks are small, take your time, and kill em all.....Bubbafric


----------



## John

"It all comes down to what one does with﻿ one's tongue." Phil Robertson


----------



## folded77

if it flys it dies ,if it swims it dies too


----------



## duckyaker90

So where is everyone hunting this weekend...people of this forum


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

A freind of mine once asked me why I almost always shoot 3 times   My answer was simple

If I wanted to shoot once I buy a single shot
If I wanted to shoot twice I'd buy a double barrel
So I bought a pump and if the birds are still around I'll shoot all three shell that's why I shoot three times 

I do have to admit now that I'm much older a double might work I am a little more picky about shootin that third shot at long range and my dog likes me better if he don't have to make that long range retrieve all the time


----------



## fowl life

If that don't lite your fire , your wood's wet . - Jim Ronquest

Some folks consider shootin em in the back to be unsportsmanlike , around here it's preferred . - Jase Robertson

When 90% of the ducks are killed by 10% of the hunters ,,, It ain't luck .

Bad hunts keep the good hunts good .

At the end of the season when your dead tired , forgot what your wife looks like , your dog's limping , and you got $10 bucks left in the bank , only then do you know you did er as hard as you can .


----------



## GABASSMAN

A skybuster once said.. "I pretend to use my air scope on my shotgun. Makes em look like I can hit em!"

Some might call it skybusting, I call it optimism.

This is what its all about boys. All the divorces, lawsuits, and bankruptcy.  All because of what you just saw.


----------



## Buckhustler

Those are some good ones. Haha. There better not be any "optimism" in my group come tomorrow morning.


----------



## vowell462

See sig line


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

fowl life said:


> If that don't lite your fire , your wood's wet . - Jim Ronquest
> 
> Some folks consider shootin em in the back to be unsportsmanlike , around here it's preferred . - Jase Robertson
> 
> When 90% of the ducks are killed by 10% of the hunters ,,, It ain't luck .
> 
> Bad hunts keep the good hunts good .
> 
> At the end of the season when your dead tired , forgot what your wife looks like , your dog's limping , and you got $10 bucks left in the bank , only then do you know you did er as hard as you can .


 

The season has only started and I'm pretty sure I got less then that 10 bucks left :jump:  oh yea I forgot I had a wife I just thought she was the gal I passed every now and then in the dark as I came home or was leavin in the morning ( please don't tell her i said this ) 


Love this one


----------



## emusmacker

If that don't light your fire....your woods wet.  jimbo from RNT
Some men are world champion duck callers, and some men are world champion duck killers....I'm a duck killer.  Phil Robertson


If you ain't cold, wet and muddy,  you ain't duck hunting    One of my hunting partners.


----------



## emusmacker

oh yea, my son's favorite, 


Now we're cooking with peanut oil.....Phil Robertson


----------



## Swamp Star

"I swear I loaded my gun after that last group of birds!" ChadF







sorry buddy I couldnt help it HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tpj070

if it quacks like a duck


----------



## levi5002

"You gotta be dumb to be a duck hunter....because tough aint got nothing to do with it!" Freddy King about two years ago in arkansas when some one fell in tha hole with temps in the teens!


----------



## Big Country

BOOM BOOM BOOM! Phil Robertson


----------



## Quail man

i thought i brought shells, can i borrow some of yours   :nono:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              you dont have a extra pair of waders do you                                                                                                                                                                                                           and my favorite, you aint got room for one more saturday do you


----------



## tony2001577

If it flies it dies , if it just sits there it dies too . { my son }


----------

